# If a new game were to come out, what would you add to it?



## Blacklist (Jul 24, 2016)

Let's say a game were to come out, you are one of the developers and you have total permission to add something to the game. What would you add?
Well, I personnaly would add house bills. Like, in New Leaf it isn't too common that you enter your house. New Leaf doesn't have a punishment for you if you leave your house lights open, and that makes some players leave the lantern turned on for ages, saving some precious play time. In the next game, there should be a punishment for leaving the lights open, house bills. If you leave the lights turned on for more time, the bills are more pricy. I don't mean something too pricy, something like 10k at max would do. 
What are your suggestions for the next game? Reply below!


----------



## watercolorwish (Jul 24, 2016)

why would you want to add bills this game is supposed to take people away from reality

i would add more shops or facilities to make mainstreet more vibrant.


----------



## drowningfairies (Jul 24, 2016)

Nooo. Don't want house bills haha.
I think the idea of having more shops would be late. And someway to drive around if it got bigger?

Add a tool box as well please.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Jul 25, 2016)

I would love to be able to expand to extra parts of the map. Probably we have to save up and purchase the land and then decide what to do with it or something. Having some form of transport would be nice too, even if it's just a push bike. Would like some extra shops, like a big mall or something and I'd love some activities to do with the villagers. So maybe we can arrange to go to the cinema instead of just arranging to visit each other's house, could go and watch a small clip of something, maybe get a lift home if public transport or taxis are incorporated. Would definitely love more things to do with the villagers. There really isn't much they can do with the player right now


----------



## Junehs (Jul 25, 2016)

I'd add the ability to choose skin color. I feel like since this game is creating things to your liking, the option to have your character be the skin color you desire would be awesome. I know it changes when you get a tan, but I'm feeling year-round would be nice.


----------



## Wisteria Rytsar (Jul 25, 2016)

For The ABD To Work Like A Bank. It Would Help So Much With Large Transfers. Also More Events Throughout The Year And Some Way To Easily Get New PWP Requests


----------



## pinkfawn (Jul 25, 2016)

Basically I'd like just to add more to what they already have. More events, more catalog, fish, bugs, etc. Some new villagers (I always see people suggesting Bats and I think that'd be pretty neat) and maybe bigger towns. I always feel like I run out of room and I'd also love to have around ~15 villagers.


----------



## xara (Jul 26, 2016)

Id like to be able to interact with villagers more. 

Like, maybe you could invite them to go to the cafe or something, or to go shopping, or maybe you could send them an invite to your house in the mail, and they'd actually show up. I dunno.


----------



## Altarium (Jul 26, 2016)

If in the next installment we still have the ability to be the mayor, I would like to see the addition of a PWP called "house plot space". Basically, I wish we could place this around and have villagers move only to those spaces, so we can forget about them moving in randomly and blocking bridges and destroying hybrids. 

I would also love to see slightly bigger towns and maybe up the number of villagers to 15, considering they'll probably add more. New personalities would be cool as well.


----------



## tsukune_713 (Jul 26, 2016)

id like more everything really, more bugs, flowers, fish, a lot more dialog for villagers, more villagers in town, bigger towns, more personalities
id also like if the view point changed so it was a bit lower and things were slightly bigger so it feels like you can be in woods, big village, ect...
i dont think we should be able to control where people move into though, it adds some variety and randomness to the game, if anything they should bring back the signs but i wouldnt want more than that XD


----------



## thrillingprince (Jul 27, 2016)

yeah, maybe add a tool box and more places to venture besides the island, they could always have the main street shops and then have a way to get to a city from main street because i really liked that and thought that was really cute!! i dont think we should get house bills because it makes the game too realistic and it might not be as fun, especially if house bills can lead to debt...


----------



## Togekid (Jul 27, 2016)

Manage Nook's Homes with Nook, so when you start up after talking to Isabelle Nook tells you a villager has moved you and you can pick where to put the house on a tile by tile map of the town. This would remove plot resetting, which I've always wanted.


----------



## Charlise (Jul 27, 2016)

I REALLY liked the city aspect in City Folk, so I'd like to see a HUGE city in the next game. Maybe with HHD buildings like schools where you can learn fun facts, hospitals for when you get a cold or some funny sickness, restaurants where you can get new foods, and I saw someone mention a cinema. That would be super fun! And also, I would like to see more villager interaction. Villagers can hold grudges against each other, or they can fall in love. It seems like the villagers never really care about each other, only the mayor. I wish that villagers would talk with each other more, and you couldn't bother them when they are talking. Also, I would really like a new species, like a turtle or ANY sea creature other than an octopus. I also want to be the mayor in the next game because that's what made New Leaf the best game in the series. And for my final thing, I would want to have the morning excersise come back, because I sorta miss that


----------



## PinkWater (Jul 28, 2016)

I would want Isabelle to inform you when people are trying to move in from the void or Streetpass and you can either approve or deny them. Either that, or the ability to pick up and move houses ANYWHERE you want like in HHD.


----------



## Aleigh (Jul 28, 2016)

I would love to add so many different hairstyles. Anywhere from braids to twists to updos to even just plain letting the hair hang down with nothing fancy. And different part options! Ah and I would have so much fun designing them. I'd also add long hair, I kinda hate that long hair isn't an option.


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 28, 2016)

The old villagers.


----------



## Invisible again (Jul 28, 2016)

I'd add a vacation mode where you can go to a fancy resort with your favorite villager and do activities with them.


----------



## Bowie (Jul 28, 2016)

More town options and villager house placement modifications. Also vegetables.


----------



## sunwolfx (Aug 2, 2016)

Personally I would give more inventory space, I'd also want a better option to refurbish your house exterior, maybe a catalog of all your purchases so you can buy them again through a catalog instead of waiting for them to show up. Also, maybe a turn feature that allows you to look from a different angle outside. I'd want the possibility of other people from other towns being able to use my campsite to move villagers in. Reduce the cycle to 8 for moving villagers back in. Be able to send drawings instead of just letters. Be able to grow all perfect fruit in your town. Maybe some landscaping, I know city folk had that. And lastly, I've always wanted back rooms and side rooms in the basement and attic.


----------



## Emi_C (Aug 2, 2016)

I think I'd add more pattern slots. I've only just started looking into making paths in my town and finding out that I can only have 10 pattern slots and couldn't change them was a bummer. I know I can make new save files to get around that but I don't really want that to be the solution. I think its the only thing in the game that I don't like. And obviously I'd like to choose where villagers place their houses .


----------



## abc123wee (Aug 3, 2016)

Bring back the NPC stories, and also continue them.


----------



## UnderWish (Aug 5, 2016)

Honestly, I'd love to see a few things.
-A bank system like Animal Crossing City Folk's
I'd love to see this incorporated into the games because it was much easier than carrying bells around for everywhere to just take a debit card. I'd also like a credit card function that you have to pay off in case you don't have the money for something at the time. This could also provide an easier way of transferring bells between two players. Multiplayer sessions could offer bank account money transfers, or the writing of checks.

-The option to make your town bigger (and more villagers)
The default town is decently sized, but some people (like me) are unsatisfied with only having 10 villagers and such limited space to work on things. I'd suggest a mass transport system or maybe even just bikes to quickly travel around your town, be it on a much larger scale. This could come into effect after your house is fully upgraded or after so many pwps.

-A better villager moving out/in system (Maybe so the villagers you talk to the most don't ask to move out all the time -_-)
Pretty self-explanatory, your best friends shouldn't want to move out 24/7, it's a bit odd that the villagers who you talk to the MOST are the ones who so desperately want to leave.

-Optional Villager House Placement (I.E. If you have a planned town, when a villager is moving in, there's a specific place that they stay and you can help them pick out a spot to live instead of having to reroute your town because of one villager)
How annoying is it when a villager moves in an unwanted spot? I have two villagers that I don't want to leave my town but their houses are in the most ANNOYING places. Merengue lives in the top left of my town right by a river and it's really annoying to get over there. And Bella lives in the middle of my bamboo farm, which makes her house SURROUNDED by it. I've had to clear a lot of it out just to get to her house.

-More villager interactions/personality
How many times have you seen three different villagers all saying the same exact thing. I've seen it way too many times, and honestly I'm sick and tired of it. Each villager should be programmed to have their own interests and catchphrases and things that only THEY say despite their personality. For example, maybe a snooty villager gets a few uchi lines because it fits into their specific personality more, or maybe some villagers stay in their house more often because they're introverted.
I'd also love to see personalities like nerdy/geeky or maybe sneaky/mischievous. Nerdy/geeky villagers would likely have video game related original catchphrases, and have a lot of tech stuff in their house, most likely robo, sleek, or modern furniture or even a new tech kind of set. Sneaky/mischievous villagers could be seen planting pitfalls or running through the town as if in a hurry, they'd be kind of "bad guys" or "bullies" and wouldn't get along with any other type of villager unless talked to over and over again until gaining their friendship. This would also add a sort of story ark, I.E. maybe a sneaky villager steal's a Nerdy villager's 3DS and you have to go and get it back. Which would boost your friendship with the nerdy villager and would slightly tame the sneaky villager. The sneaky villager would also be the type to steal from stores and do other bad things, you can stop them by either interfering yourself or getting the police station pwp and get them caught. Which, since it's a children's game, they wouldn't go to jail, but instead would get harshly reprimanded (sort of like Resetti reprimands you for not saving)
The police station would automatically tame Sneaky villagers but also lower your reputation with them.
I would really like to see an actual STORY in animal crossing depending on what villagers you have, and the ability to force move out villagers you don't want. (Which would make Cycling and getting dreamies easier)


----------



## pottingston (Aug 13, 2016)

-dictatorship
-evicting villagers because they hurt your feelings
-the ability to marry isabelle


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 13, 2016)

New villagers. Cute ones only.


----------



## Tensu (Aug 14, 2016)

You should have to approve which villager moves into your town and where they will stick their home.


----------



## GuerreraD (Oct 1, 2016)

... I was sure I already answered this?  Well, maybe not in this exact thread, but I already did like in other ten same threads, so they're starting to get mixed, ha ha ha! 

- I would add more species of villagers! Specially ferrets and seals, those are my faves, but it would also be interesting to see bats, snakes/lizards and dolphins. If an octopus can be, why not a dolphin? General whales-alike would be great!
- More nature customization. Different types of trees, bushes and flowers, because nowadays most of the choices are based only in colours.
- Better diving mechanics, that is absolutely a MUST! 
- Let the villagers visit the second floor of the museum, so they can comment about your own expos if you have any there.
- Make the fishes somehow less stupid, if it's not much bother...
- More options for customizing your house exterior! The styles were a feature I liked I lot, so that would be good.
- Those damn rocks... if not destroying them, at least allow me to relocate them somewhere else they don't bother me for PWP!
- The MOST important one: give us a way to plot where a new villager can or can't move, for Nook's sake!

Aaand that's all that comes to my mind right now, but surely there are more things that could use an improvement.


----------



## namiieco (Oct 1, 2016)

Lots more personality types! 
They are all getting a bit old to me now.


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 3, 2016)

fix the island so a troll can't ruin everyone else's save by hitting their wi-fi switch,

add a few more holidays from other regions,

and of course, add pirate dolphin villagers!!


----------



## TykiButterfree (Oct 3, 2016)

I think it would be fun to do more to design your town and not just your house. It would be cool to be able to say where you would like a river, or a ramp to the beach, and maybe make an island. That way every town you visit would be completely different and it would be fun to see everyone's ideas.

I also wish there was a way to lock in your favorite villagers so they would never leave your town. And maybe be able to set multiple ordinances. I like keeping my flowers from wilting and having shops open late and would rather not have to choose between them.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Oct 3, 2016)

One of my favorite things about AC is catching fish and bugs for the museum. I love that feeling when you catch something new. I would want a bird section for the museum. Think of how cool it would be to put them in your house, too. You would just catch them with you net. When displayed in your house, some would be on perches and some in different looking cages. I would want an owl, crow, and vulture. A big colorful parrot would also be cool.


----------



## Katattacc (Oct 11, 2016)

Plenty of new furniture sets, such as a hippie one, where it's all tie dye and bean bags, lava lamps, and such.
New villagers such as fluffy cats or dogs. 
Incorporate HHD into the game some how, like your first character is mayor, and your second character get's an opportunity to work for tom nook, and perhaps some other jobs.
As mayor you can choose where villagers where put their homes. 
A best friend feature so your best villager friend will never move out.
More PWPs, and include official paths under the PWP's
New types of trees, bushes, and flowers.
Can you tell I have thought about this a lot already? lol


----------



## Mayor Akuro (Oct 11, 2016)

i want to be able to decide where everyones houses go so they don't ruin my path!


----------



## CinnamonCrab (Oct 11, 2016)

-change diving so creatures can't go out of bounds
-make shadows in diving easier to see at night
-add the ability to jump down a waterfall, maybe
-add floaties so you can tan in the water (at a more rapid rate!)
-movable rocks (through Wisp, for a price)
-being able to preselect a few locations for villagers to move into
-more obvious indication someone plans to move (I'm really busy and I can't ping everyone)
-make the exit from the fossils area of the museum more pronounced so I stop getting lost in there LOL
-ceiling items
-it might be nice to incorporate parts of the furniture arrangement interface from HHA, it makes remodels SO easy
-conversation timeout/cooldown on the island so people can't trap other players by looping conversation with the boat lady
-ability to play music boxes in custom museum exhibits (it plays ON TOP OF existing music)
-ability to separate KK music into "playlists" for each room to shuffle through
-more villager and villager interactions... I hardly ever see my villagers hold conversation with each other anymore. I used to see it all the time in ACWW.
-change customizing so instead of it being a dialogue thread, it's on the touchscreen with left/right arrows to select options


----------



## blackfeint (Oct 11, 2016)

the only two major things i'd add would be customizable skin color, and having PWPs take up less space. getting the spacing and placement right for some things can be a pain in the butt..


----------



## Greggy (Oct 12, 2016)

1.) The ability to locate and move other villager's houses. No more plot resetting. It's too stressful.
2.) Character customization like in HHD. I can't stand Rover asking me annoying questions, then resetting if I don't get my desired face.
3.) More places to visit besides the island, and location-exclusive bugs and fish so you wouldn't wonder what the heck is wrong with your town's geography.
4.) The ability to stack flowers into baskets or bouquets, like fruits.
5.) Bat villagers.
6.) More pattern space.
7.) Since I wanted an Animal Crossing game set into a city, make the game set into a city where the villager lives in an apartment and the villagers will live in the same building as you. And in order to get bells, you take into part-time jobs (be a shopkeep, fisherman, bug-catcher, barista, chef, teacher, etc.). More part-time jobs, please. Also, instead of a campsite, there would be a hotel in the city where you can see multiple villagers staying in different rooms. Isabelle becomes the mayor of the city.


----------

